# Montanus Watch Company



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I received this just before xmas and can't find any details on the company, movement or date - can anyone shed any light on it for me?

I'm sure it's nothing too special...


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry cant give you any details on it, its a nice manual wind tho. :good:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

an unfortunate name...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> an unfortunate name...


Could have been worse, could have been mount...


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> I received this just before xmas and can't find any details on the company, movement or date - can anyone shed any light on it for me?
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing too special...


Montanus is an old Swiss company. I've seen ads from the 1940s and 1950s for them.

The movement looks like a FHF to me but I couldn't find an exact match after a quick search.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> Montanus is an old Swiss company. I've seen ads from the 1940s and 1950s for them.
> 
> The movement looks like a FHF to me but I couldn't find an exact match after a quick search.


Thanks for the info. I'm still learning about movements so FHF is a good lead for me. Never heard of that before so thanks for giving me something to look into.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Are there any numbers on the movement ? often under the balance

cheers

Andy


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Are there any numbers on the movement ? often under the balance
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


No, not that I can see. Is the 'O.O.C' (I think) near the regulator significant?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Montanus = Fabrique dâ€™Horlogerie Schindler & Moenig from Bienne.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any numbers on the movement ? often under the balance
> ...


Can't find anything relating to ooc i'm afraid

cheers

andy


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

andyclient said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > andyclient said:
> ...


No problems, thanks for looking!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> Montanus = Fabrique dâ€™Horlogerie Schindler & Moenig from Bienne.


Well found! I can't find anything more on Schindler & Moenig though...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I first thought with that "OOC" of a swiss code for US imports (see http://www.ranfft.de/uhr/info-uscode.html for the list) - but OOC is not listed there... that was used to hide a manufacturer, but give a hint to them.

Andreas


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> I first thought with that "OOC" of a swiss code for US imports (see http://www.ranfft.de...nfo-uscode.html for the list) - but OOC is not listed there... that was used to hide a manufacturer, but give a hint to them.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for taking the time to look Andreas - all new information to me so it's all good.


----------

